# Downtown's from the 80's



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

NY and Chicago has had the bulk of the construction in the last couple decades in the US. you gotta realize not many US cities have alot of buildings like Chi or NY, and so getting 2 or 3 built is significant, look at Philly for instance.


----------

